# Problem with my amp in my truck (clarion)



## JayCuts (Jul 3, 2012)

i have a clarion DPX1800 car amp, with an alpine 12 inch type r sub, the sub was working fine for the first 2 months, but now it doesnt turn on. The blue light on that amp doesnt light up, its a red flashing one instead. I took out my ground wire and attatched a ring terminal to it to try and get a better ground but it doesnt work, the amp/sub turn on for a second and then it just turns off. any ideas? I checked all the fuses on the amp, all of them are fine, the fuse for my power wire attatched to the battery is fine. i just have no idea.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

This pdf is for the manual and covers the DPX1800 Clarion DPX11500 Manuals, Support and Troubleshooting - Car Amplifiers

Expand the *View All* then select *Troubleshooting*, the flashes seem to correspond to the warning bleeps you would get on a computer and may correspond to the ones your amp is producing.


----------

